# Warning 061 Boot Recovery



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Last Sunday night my 1 month old 722 starting acting up on recorded programs. 
All my Recordings looked like a weak digital signal with pixaltion.
My regular programming looked fine.
I decided to do a soft reboot and *Warning 061 Boot Recovery came on. *I cannot soft reboot my Receiver anymore. 
It is locked in on this Warning 061 screen trying to download "vital programming information. 
48 hours later it is still showing the same kiss Warning 061 screen with the HD spinning its butt off. I have tried unplugging.

I have another Receiver on the way. What causes this Warning Screen?

This next Receiver will be my 4th HD Receiver in a little over 2 years.
My 1st 622 lasted 18 months but I have been severely unlucky since.
Before I nose dived into the HD World, I had a Model 4700 Dish Receiver that had 7+ years and was still working when I upgraded to my 1st 622.
I still have this old Receiver because I owned my Receiver back then.

I feel "used" right now. I love Dish but I have more Issues in the last 2 years than I ever had the 1st 7 years. Maybe I need to change but Loyalty is hard to give up.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anyone ever had Warning 061 Boot Recovery?

Does anyone know what the probable cause is?


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Never heard of that error, is your receiver overheating?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

ZBoomer said:


> Never heard of that error, is your receiver overheating?


Never had a problem with overheating in 2 years. I have Receiver in a wide open area so that should not be a issue.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't know what this specific error is but if I had to guess it sounds like something may be wrong with your hard drive. Seems you may have just gotten a lemon of a receiver.

Hopefully the replacement that is on it's way will be stable for you.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> I don't know what this specific error is but if I had to guess it sounds like something may be wrong with your hard drive. Seems you may have just gotten a lemon of a receiver.
> 
> Hopefully the replacement that is on it's way will be stable for you.


I am no expert but I do a lot of forum reading and have found very little concerning this Error.
Thanks


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

It's the proverbial *KISS OF DEATH* for a Dish Network receiver.

If it does not recover, the receiver needs to be "RA'D."


----------



## spawnman (Oct 4, 2002)

So my 622 that has been flawless for about 15 months started doing this exact same thing. Some days it will keep looping through rebooting and coming up with this screen all day long!!! I called last Friday and while I was on the phone it started working. Told the rep I have 6.14 software and he said that was a good one. Well yesterday I chatted with support online because it started again at about 2:30am and was still going on when I left at 5:30am. After some looking he told me they are seeing a lot of calls about this with 622 and 722 within the past few weeks. He told me the fix right now is to unplug it for 20 seconds and then plug it straight into the wall outlet. Do not use a power surge protector. So I got home and did that last night. Well guess what, this morning it was doing it again. So I will be contacting them back and see what's next. He did say if it kept going I would need to provide some more info to an engineer. So I may have to wait till I get home tonight and call back. Well see.

It does appear to be some kind of a "known Issue" at this time.

spawnman


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

spawnman said:


> So my 622 that has been flawless for about 15 months started doing this exact same thing. Some days it will keep looping through rebooting and coming up with this screen all day long!!! I called last Friday and while I was on the phone it started working. Told the rep I have 6.14 software and he said that was a good one. Well yesterday I chatted with support online because it started again at about 2:30am and was still going on when I left at 5:30am. After some looking he told me they are seeing a lot of calls about this with 622 and 722 within the past few weeks. He told me the fix right now is to unplug it for 20 seconds and then plug it straight into the wall outlet. Do not use a power surge protector. So I got home and did that last night. Well guess what, this morning it was doing it again. So I will be contacting them back and see what's next. He did say if it kept going I would need to provide some more info to an engineer. So I may have to wait till I get home tonight and call back. Well see.
> 
> It does appear to be some kind of a "known Issue" at this time.
> 
> spawnman


I called last Sunday night and they are sending me a replacement 722. Call and demand a Replacement.
From my recent research on the web, Its a hard drive failure and the fix is a Replacement.
Have them refund you for the days you will be without service past and future. They will do this as a Customer Courtesy but you must ask maybe demand.


----------

